# ravins progress



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

this is where i’m at now, 162 so unhappy


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2022)

Well now you have a starting point, let's make some progress!!! 

FYI, we're all our own worst critics.


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well now you have a starting point, let's make some progress!!!
> 
> FYI, we're all our own worst critics.


yeah frfr, once i get to miami tomorrow i’ll be getting settled in and getting a gym membership 💀💀💀


----------



## Send0 (May 8, 2022)

Here's the good part, every step forward you make will only improve how you look and how you feel about yourself. There's no where to go but up from here.

Your journey is over once you like what you see in the mirror, but that doesn't mean you can't take pride in the incremental progress you make towards the mental picture of yourself that you have in your head.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Here's the good part, every step forward you make will only improve how you look and how you feel about yourself. There's no where to go but up from here.
> 
> Your journey is over once you like what you see in the mirror, but that doesn't mean you can't take pride in the incremental progress you make towards the mental picture of yourself that you have in your head.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you so much, i should reach my goals in no time. and probably gunna push more after my goals. idk yet


----------



## snake (May 8, 2022)

What don't you like?


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

snake said:


> What don't you like?


my body shape. it isn’t what i want. i want to be skinny, and more tone. a little more muscles. bigger butt better leg definition.


----------



## snake (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> my body shape. it isn’t what i want. i want to be skinny, and more tone. a little more muscles. bigger butt better leg definition.


Some things are out of your control. Three things that can help are diet, cardio and resistance training. The first will yeald faster results while the last will pay off over time.

I hope one day you will be happy in your skin


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

snake said:


> Some things are out of your control. Three things that can help are diet, cardio and resistance training. The first will yeald faster results while the last will pay off over time.
> 
> I hope one day you will be happy in your skin


thank you for your tip. definitely will look more into it ))


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 8, 2022)

Motivation for you. This is my wife. 162 in the black and 132 on show day. Diet cardio and grinding in the gym for 9 months. You can definitely do it.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Motivation for you. This is my wife. 162 in the black and 132 on show day. Diet cardio and grinding in the gym for 9 months. You can definitely do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that’s amazing!!!!! thank you so much


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> this is where i’m at now, 162 so unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot dayummmmm


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

presser said:


> hot dayummmmm


what?💀


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> what?💀


the photo of that girl in black nice shape


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

presser said:


> the photo of that girl in black nice shape


is that you? wow nice shape sunflower


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

presser said:


> the photo of that girl in black nice shape


fs


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

presser said:


> is that you? wow nice shape sunflower


yeah that’s me


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> yeah that’s i


was commenting because of the photo at the top of  this page and saw the photo below and thought that was you also... but i was mistaken... but yeah you got a great body girl!


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2022)

Creepy


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Creepy


we’re both in black and the other lady is married. what a weirdo


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> we’re both in black and the other lady is married. what a weirdo


It's part of the community. Don't let it get to you. If it gets too bad the mods will take care of it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> It's part of the community. Don't let it get to you. If it gets too bad the mods will take care of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


no it doesn’t lol i’ve heard there’s perverts here. they’re everywhere 😂😂


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

Yeah presser def a creepy creep


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

Just want to be clear here. You aren't catfishing and actually Valdosta are you?


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Just want to be clear here. You aren't catfishing and actually Valdosta are you?


who me?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> who me?


yeah, you


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> who me?


i am 100% not a catfish i can post more recently taken pictures if you guys would like me to.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> i am 100% not a catfish i can post more recently taken pictures if you guys would like me to.


whatever you want to do. Something just seemed off to me.


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> It's part of the community. Don't let it get to you. If it gets too bad the mods will take care of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


i got confused with the photo.. i payed here a compliment


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> whatever you want to do. Something just seemed off to me.


promise you, i’m not a catfish


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> this is where i’m at now, 162 so unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sunflower i paid you a compliment i dont know were creepy came from... if i made a mistake i apologize


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i got confused with the photo.. i payed here a compliment


Wasn't towards you. All good

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Wasn't towards you. All good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


oh ok thanks....


----------



## PZT (May 9, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> promise you, i’m not a catfish


Gurrrrrl with yo dirty Assad mirror lol. Welcome to the board btw. Glad to have you


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Gurrrrrl with yo dirty Assad mirror lol. Welcome to the board btw. Glad to have you


haha, thanks glad to be here


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> thank you for your tip. definitely will look more into it ))



Fukin Aye!!!
Let's go @snake 
FOR THE FUXKIN' BOYZ!!!!


----------



## Sunflowerbabe19 (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Fukin Aye!!!
> Let's go @snake
> FOR THE FUXKIN' BOYZ!!!!


what?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

Sunflowerbabe19 said:


> what?


----------

